# Plane Crash in NY



## Cthulhu (Nov 12, 2001)

An American Airlines flight crashed in Queens this morning.  Not many details as of yet.  

It has been identified as Flight 587 from JFK to the Dominican Republic.  I've heard conflicting reports on the plane itself: either a Boing 767 or an Airbus A300(0?)  Crash took place in a residential area.  Witnesses report seeing an explosion on the side of the plane before it crashed.  The mayor said there are two crash sites: the plane and the engine.  So, the explosion could have been the engine blowing off the plane.

Cthulhu


----------



## Icepick (Nov 12, 2001)

I was supposed to fly out there tomorrow for work.  Ummm, I don't think so.  Just canceled my flight.  I hope they sort out what happened quickly.  I won't be that reassured if they say it was mechanical failure, though.  Who was the mechanic, you know?!?!

A Monday morning flight to the Caribbean, probably a bunch of honeymooners.  The thought sickens me.  I'll say a prayer for the families.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 12, 2001)

It was an Airbus A300 and not a Boeing.  The plane crashed a couple of minutes after take-off, after losing an engine.

Colin Powell has been quoted as saying that it looks like an accident, not terrorism, and I would have to agree at this point.

The FBI is reportedly investigating eyewitness accounts of an explosion before the plane went down, presumably from the engine.

One of the black boxes has already been recovered.

Cthulhu


----------



## DIMSUMGIRL (Nov 12, 2001)

I'm not afraid to fly. Someone buy me airplane ticket and premium life-insurance please.  

I dun think I would die easy, ya know. If i would, I would have died since I was born. (since all the babies borned same day as me...dead..somehow)


anyway, Pray for the ones who've lost.  :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 12, 2001)

Why has the world gone to hell in a handbasket?


http://www.esquilax.com/baywatch/index.shtml


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2001)

Because frightened people are shooting at shadows, and blaming ghosts for the worlds ills.


----------



## DIMSUMGIRL (Nov 12, 2001)

hmm..I think his personality is quite ok. not as good as jim carey.. but david is ok.

oh.. btw, his fav food is DIMSUM..LoL :d


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2001)

Took me a minute to figure out what ya meant there.....


----------



## DIMSUMGIRL (Nov 13, 2001)

ya gotta go to the link...eeek david in the devil outfit.. LoL 

he would be very happy to see that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 13, 2001)

Ahhh....I C. 

Regarding the plane.... My guess is it was a mechanical thing..engine falls off, or a bird got sucked into the intake and caused it to blow....  -IF- it was sabotage, so much for the armed guards at the airports harassing those evil reporters....

Sadly, regardless of the true cause of the crash, someone is going to use it to strengthen their political power and weaken the things that makes the US a great country...and thats the real crime.:soapbox:


----------



## DIMSUMGIRL (Nov 13, 2001)

That's exactly what I think. I agree with u, Kaith

And most of all, it's because AA has lay off several employees.
Thus, their techical is also down.

Today I found it was hilarous that there was a AA commercial (creditcard and earn mileage) on TV while there was a news strip at the bottom of screen about AA airbus crash.


----------

